# DIY background & some questions.



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

I started a little project to see how it comes out in a ten gallon before I try my 46 gallon bow front or the 75. So I started with a packaging cooler I just received fish in the other day and started carving away. I ended up with something that I think will work and hides my filter and heater. I got some silicone and siliconed a few loose pieces but while at Home Depot I couldnt find the quickrete or drylok stuff to cover it with. What other product can I use? I was able to find some concrete dye but its a powder instead of the liquid stuff Ive seen used, will that matter?

any ways heres what I have so far.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

i guess i should mention what the plan for the tank is. My wife really wants a green spotted puffer fish and after doing some research they like to eat shimp and snails are very important part of their diet, thats what this tank is for snails and shrimp. Im wanting a sandy bottom and live plants. I dont have to much experience with any of these so I want to get them down before I get puffer.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok so on my way to getting it done. I used drylok and some cement dye. Here is were I am, its all siliconed in.


----------

